# 328i tried to blow by me last night.



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

:yikes:I spanked him!:thumbup:

What was he thinking?:dunno:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> :yikes:I spanked him!:thumbup:
> 
> What was he thinking?:dunno:


I should have bought an M3! haha


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

...and then of course there was that spotty kid with the jacked up K5 Blazer, a shaker hood and a funny smelling exhaust and the really big grin!:rofl:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

UncleJ said:


> ...and then of course there was that spotty kid with the jacked up *K5 Blazer, *a shaker hood and a funny smelling exhaust and the really big grin!:rofl:


:tsk:


----------



## TaylorS (Apr 16, 2014)

He was probably thinking "WTF? Jesus dude I'm just trying to pass you, not race."


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

:bawling:I did my best.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

The other day, I go involved with a crappy little Japanese car (I dont know the make or model), and things escalated pretty quickly. I didnt have any kind of fair comparison mano a mano of how his car compared to my 335d, that's not how things normally work in the real world. The real advantage of having a powerful car is that you can use its power to not get snookered by all the real a r s e h o l e s out there.

So, it all started on a normal road on the way to a freeway onramp. I was doing around 37 mph in a 35 mph road, this Japanese car came from behind going well over the speed limit, passed me on the right and proceeded to take the pole position at the next red light (there was a stopped car in his right lane). Well, fine and dandy, but two can play this game. 

So, I was behind him and when the light turned green and there was room to pass him on the right, I whizzed by him at around 50 mph and proceeded to take the onramp at speed with him not far behind me (apparently he didnt appreciate being passed). So I merge into the right lane of a two-lane highway with a big rig in front of me and a small pickup on my left catching the big rig pretty quickly.

So this smart a r s e behind me thinks he can pull into the left lane on the tail of this pickup and leave me in the dust because he wont leave room for me to change lanes in front of him. So I went WOT and passed the pickup just in time to cut overin front of it before nearly rear-ending the big rig. If I was a real a r s e, I would have caravanned with the big rig and not let anybody pass. But no, I went on my merry way and the a r s e driver in the Japanese car was stuck behind the pickup truck slowly passing the big rig. :eeps:

I know, CSB.


----------



## TaylorS (Apr 16, 2014)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

quasimodem said:


> If I was a real a r s e, ...


Hope I never meet a real one - either in person OR on a public highway.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Where are the Chippies when you really need one?:tsk:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I had some idiot in a ZDX cut me off and try to race me in my X5d a few years ago. So dumb. I don't understand these idiots...


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Somebody (no names!) needs a neon sign for the back window that reads "congratulations, you've just been dusted by a DIESEL, hotshot."


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Some people are just immature and thoughtless in how they drive. I keep them in the right lane whenever I can if they try to pass me (mostly if passing me won't make a bit of difference) - I think its just a habit and they don't mean anything personal by it. They're just "bad drivers"


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

A few days ago I had a big bad mustang something or other pull up next to me at a red light. I was in the right lane. Washington plates in San Diego. Blaring music, windows down looking like a giant dbag. I know there is a cop sitting right around a blind corner 95% of the time because it is a 40 zone and everybody drives 65. $$$$ for the city.

Well I gave the international sign for a little speed test. The guy was all the ready to accept. Green light. We both floor it. I hit cruise at 40 mph. He leaves me in the dust at probably 75+. Bam! Blows past the cop I knew would be there. Lights on, cop after him. So much fun! And I know he didn't have a good time because the cop is a dick. Got me for 46 in the same zone before and was not nice about it.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Nadir Point said:


> Hope I never meet a real one - either in person OR on a public highway.


There are left lane sitters all the time where I drive in NorCal. Especially in their four-door pickups or tinted windowed Escalades. They almost universally slow down when passing slower traffic and speed up when there is room to pass on the right.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not in my 335d, but...

I was in my tricked out Nissan 4x4 one day with my girlfriend when some local knuckleheads pulled alongside me at a light in a big orange pick-up and challenge me to a race. The driver says, " Nice ride. Let's see what she can do. Next green light."

I said, "No thanks."

He shoots back, "Whatsa matter? CHICKEN?"

So I rev up my engine...my girlfriend yelling at me not to race...

When the light turned green, I put the pedal to the floor IN REVERSE...and did a quick J-turn and headed in the other direction.

The scary thing is that when I looked back over my shoulder, the orange truck nearly T-boned a freaking Bentley that I would have slammed into had I raced.

Lesson learned.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hangman4358 said:


> A few days ago I had a big bad mustang something or other pull up next to me at a red light. I was in the right lane. Washington plates in San Diego. Blaring music, windows down looking like a giant dbag. I know there is a cop sitting right around a blind corner 95% of the time because it is a 40 zone and everybody drives 65. $$$$ for the city.
> 
> Well I gave the international sign for a little speed test. The guy was all the ready to accept. Green light. We both floor it. I hit cruise at 40 mph. He leaves me in the dust at probably 75+. Bam! Blows past the cop I knew would be there. Lights on, cop after him. So much fun! And I know he didn't have a good time because the cop is a dick. Got me for 46 in the same zone before and was not nice about it.


Doing your bit to contribute to city and county finances, I see.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Much better to find a short track to run. N4S


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

anE934fun said:


> Doing your bit to contribute to city and county finances, I see.


As long as people are dumb enough to want to do racing on public roads, I am glad do my part to let them have a really crappy day :thumbup:


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangman4358 said:


> Well I gave the international sign for a little speed test.


What is this? The middle finger?


----------

